# Zugriffszeit auf Router erhöhen



## hase94 (2. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute
bei mir ist folgendes problem ich hab eine Verbindung zum Router komme aber nicht ins Internet. Ich denke mal das es daran liegt dass mein Browser nicht lang genug wartet bis er Antwort vom Router krigt. Kann man diese Wartezeit irgendwie verändern? In der Regestrie oder so?   


               Danke Leute shon mal im Foraus


----------



## Ronin-Jay (2. Juli 2007)

Du bist per WLAN mit dem Router verbunden?

Was ergibt ein Ping auf eine öffentliche IP im Netz (z.B. ping http://www.google.de)? Kann es sein, daß Du den Router nicht als Gateway eingetragen hast? Hast Du eine feste IP oder bekommst Du eine per DHCP vom Router...

Ein paar mehr Infos wäre nicht schlecht, damit wir Dir gezielt helfen können.


----------



## hase94 (2. Juli 2007)

Ich bin per Kabel verbunden.Und habe als Standartgateway meinen Router. Wenn ich einen Ping auf die Adresse mache kommt dass sie nicht auflösbar ist. Ich bekomme eine IP vom DHCP zugewiesen. Aber vom VMware DHCP.


----------



## Ronin-Jay (2. Juli 2007)

Was passiert, wenn Du im Browser statt http://www.google.de einfach die "66.249.93.104" eingibst. Hast Du dann eine Seite.

Ich nehme an, Deine erhaltene IP ist im selben Netz wie der Router? Was ergibt ein "ipconfig" auf der Konsole?


----------



## hase94 (2. Juli 2007)

Hey Sorry das ich mich net gemeldet hab. Hab des grad Probiert und jetzt muss er immer die explorer.exe schliesen. Jetzt kann ichs leider net mehr probiere. Gibt es eigentlich noch ne andere möglichkeit als VMware 5 mit dem ich ins Internet kann.


----------

